# Discover Dogs



## PatRoss

Anyone going to Discover Dog, London ? I am on the Papillon stand both days, please come and say Hello. Hope to see you pommum.


----------



## Lucylewis0

Yep we are coming on the Sunday, My son is doing the YKC handling class


----------



## dexter

no but have a great time. all the best to lewis. go beat them girls lol


----------



## tashi

I am going on the Sunday - well I better had anyway otherwise Lewis wont ever talk to me again ;0)


----------



## kaisa624

Probs be taking Holly in the YKC Handling, but I haven't had anything through yet about it 

ETA: Just got my free ticket form through, and posted that off, along with the YKC grooming for the saturday =]


----------



## tashi

kaisa624 said:


> Probs be taking Holly in the YKC Handling, but I haven't had anything through yet about it


Neither have my girls so dont panic just yet


----------



## Lucylewis0

dexter said:


> no but have a great time. all the best to lewis. go beat them girls lol


Practise, Practise, Practise



tashi said:


> I am going on the Sunday - well I better had anyway otherwise Lewis wont ever talk to me again ;0)


LOL......... :lol:



tashi said:


> Neither have my girls so dont panic just yet


I haven't heard anything yet either


----------



## SpringerHusky

I posted this in the other one but thought i'd try here too :lol:

I won't be able to go but I have a HUGE favor to ask of someone.

If someone could pick me up a sheet from the Alaskan Malamute stand, I would be eternally grateful and will pay £5 for it, it must be kept in good condition no corners bent etc.

I get so many people interested in malamutes and wanting to know more about maya, if I had a little flyer present rather than carrying a book then I could copy it and hand it out.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx

:thumbup:I'm going on the Saturday and I am so excited I can't wait. I am taking my niece, we are having a girlie fun day. I haven't ever been before but have seen bits of it on the tv and I get giddy just thinking about all those doggie stands & the show rings.............


----------



## Lucylewis0

SpringerHusky said:


> I posted this in the other one but thought i'd try here too :lol:
> 
> I won't be able to go but I have a HUGE favor to ask of someone.
> 
> If someone could pick me up a sheet from the Alaskan Malamute stand, I would be eternally grateful and will pay £5 for it, it must be kept in good condition no corners bent etc.
> 
> I get so many people interested in malamutes and wanting to know more about maya, if I had a little flyer present rather than carrying a book then I could copy it and hand it out.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


I'll pick it up for you  But I have a memory of a goldfish so you will have to remind nearer the time xx


----------



## Colette

Yep, I'm going on the saturday with my mum and best mate. Will probably spend most of my time drooling over the rotties and beaucerons!


----------



## PennyH

I am going on the Sunday with my son, 2 dear ladies who live nearby and hopefully, Suki who is entered in a couple of classes.
Can't wait!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Lucylewis0 said:


> I'll pick it up for you  But I have a memory of a goldfish so you will have to remind nearer the time xx


Thanks, i'll try but i'm very busy in november :lol:

I want one badly hehe


----------



## tig

I should be going 
I wanna see more chihuahuas


----------



## RAINYBOW

I am going on the Saturday


----------



## PatRoss

Anyone going, I am on the Papillon stand both days, would love to meet you


----------



## RAINYBOW

PatRoss said:


> Anyone going, I am on the Papillon stand both days, would love to meet you


I have a brain like a sieve but will try and remember  Might have a few small peeps with me though so could be a bit harassed :scared:


----------



## Lady3131

I am hoping to be showing my pup there... fingers crossed we get accepted! If so will see you there!


----------



## Tollisty

I am there on sunday with Tilly in the semi finals of the pre-beginner obedience stakes  .


----------



## Nicky10

I'll be there on the Saturday too. Can't wait


----------



## Oenoke

I'll be there on Sunday with Skye, doing PAT dogs and the YKC 'Come Jump with Rufus'.


----------



## kaisa624

Right, I've found out that I'm not in Handling, which is fine by me. But I am doing YKC Grooming on the Saturday  yay

Hope to see some of you guys there  Now to find out if I need to take my grooming table, or not...


----------



## NicoleW

I got something in my companion dog pack for Duke when I registered him but it said I had to return the form by september to go to discover dogs and I got it delievered in October


----------



## Tollisty

chester is in AV sporting and most appealing look on saturday. Ember is in AV sporting on sunday


----------



## kaisa624

NicoleW said:


> I got something in my companion dog pack for Duke when I registered him but it said I had to return the form by september to go to discover dogs and I got it delievered in October


Email the KC. I know that YKC were accepting entries 2 weeks after stated closing.


----------



## NicoleW

Think I might leave it until next year. So many dogs about Duke will be pullng me left right and centre, I don't fancy breaking down into tears infront of everyone because I'm a failure of a dog owner!
Sorry rant over..  Looking forward to the next one though!


----------



## kaisa624

Ha, my OH will be with me, so not sure if we'll have her crate, or if she'll be on her harness...


----------



## tashi

kaisa624 said:


> Right, I've found out that I'm not in Handling, which is fine by me. But I am doing YKC Grooming on the Saturday  yay
> 
> Hope to see some of you guys there  Now to find out if I need to take my grooming table, or not...


How did you find out ???


----------



## kaisa624

I emailed the YKC  I didn't get handling in on time, as there were a lot of applications, but got into grooming 

Apparently info will be posted out this week


----------



## tashi

kaisa624 said:


> I emailed the YKC  I didn't get handling in on time, as there were a lot of applications, but got into grooming
> 
> Apparently info will be posted out this week


Right, thanks girls are waiting on theirs, they are leaving it late for getting accommodation etc


----------



## kaisa624

I know. We're getting the train into town, as it's only 30 mins journey from mine  Holly doesn't mind trains, but I think we may be carrying her, and bringing along some wipes for her feet... don't think the people on the trains will want us pulling a crate (cos it's on wheels) along with her in it lol

If we don't need to bring her table (as it would be strapped to her crate), then she'll just be as her, on a lead lol


----------



## Lucylewis0

kaisa624 said:


> I know. We're getting the train into town, as it's only 30 mins journey from mine  Holly doesn't mind trains, but I think we may be carrying her, and bringing along some wipes for her feet... don't think the people on the trains will want us pulling a crate (cos it's on wheels) along with her in it lol
> 
> If we don't need to bring her table (as it would be strapped to her crate), then she'll just be as her, on a lead lol


London Underground are closing loads of lines that weekend, so just check if your effected


----------



## kaisa624

Aww damn... Ermm, we'd be getting Northern or Bakerloo from Waterloo to Embankment (or walk), then District to Earl's Court, as far as I know... will check later on 

Apparently I don't need to take my grooming table now, so it will make it a heck of a lot easier 

ETA - Just checked, District has part closure but not where we'll be using it  yay


----------



## BeagleOesx

Lucylewis0 said:


> London Underground are closing loads of lines that weekend, so just check if your effected


Thanks for mentioning this, I am travelling down with my neice for the day and will be using the underground. I didn't know about these 'part closures' etc, so have just checked and it looks like we should be ok on our routes. At least I know now to double check it the day before to make sure still ok.


----------



## Lucylewis0

i checked online, we need to go from victoria to earls court, but the lines closed, they do have buses, but my train arrives at victoria at 8.03 and the bus for earls court leaves at 8.10  so don't reckon we can risk it! next bus doesn't get to earlys court till 9.42 and Lewis is in the ring at 10am.
x


----------



## Allana

Aww i really want to go, its my birthday a few days after so have hinted at OH but dont think he's having any of it 

I will keep on at him about crufts tho, its slightly closer!


----------



## BeagleOesx

Lucylewis0 said:


> i checked online, we need to go from victoria to earls court, but the lines closed, they do have buses, but my train arrives at victoria at 8.03 and the bus for earls court leaves at 8.10  so don't reckon we can risk it! next bus doesn't get to earlys court till 9.42 and Lewis is in the ring at 10am.
> x


We need the tube from Victoria to Earl's court but when I checked it looked okay cos it should be the District line tube - perhaps I have misunderstood the website I thought it was the Victoria line which was closed


----------



## tashi

Cant believe the cost of parking


----------



## kaisa624

That's why we're going on the train... there is YKC benching, do you think that I should bring Holly's crate with us? As it's quite small 

Got my letters and entry in the post yesterday. Only 2 of us in the O18 Groom Through


----------



## tashi

kaisa624 said:


> That's why we're going on the train... there is YKC benching, do you think that I should bring Holly's crate with us? As it's quite small
> 
> Got my letters and entry in the post yesterday. Only 2 of us in the O18 Groom Through


Cant do the train got too many dogs going, supposed to be there both days as well, so would be £18 per day


----------



## kaisa624

Gees!!! Tbh though, it's around the same as we pay for a days parking in Brighton lol But you have to take into account the congestion charges too sweetie!!!!

I've told my OH he's in charge of the crate on the train, and I'll have Holly, unless he thinks he'd do a better job at controlling Holly lol


----------



## tashi

kaisa624 said:


> Gees!!! Tbh though, it's around the same as we pay for a days parking in Brighton lol But you have to take into account the congestion charges too sweetie!!!!
> 
> I've told my OH he's in charge of the crate on the train, and I'll have Holly, unless he thinks he'd do a better job at controlling Holly lol


no way we can get there on the train anyhow, because of the tube being closed for maintenance, we dont hit the congestion charge zone just outside it


----------



## kaisa624

Ah, I thought it did but nevermind  At least that's good news then  How many of you are going?

There's me and my OH, and there's Holly too  I got 2 free tickets, the one you send off for with YKC, and another for my "guardian" lol. My OH found it funny, as I'm over 18


----------



## tashi

kaisa624 said:


> Ah, I thought it did but nevermind  At least that's good news then  How many of you are going?
> 
> There's me and my OH, and there's Holly too  I got 2 free tickets, the one you send off for with YKC, and another for my "guardian" lol. My OH found it funny, as I'm over 18


5 of us I think with about 4 dogs, 3 crates and all the trappings for them for the two days  girls had the same one is 19 the other 21


----------



## kaisa624

Ye. We weren't sure whether to take Holly's small crate, but I think it would be safer to leave her benched in her crate with a padlock, than leaving her just benched. Although, as far as I'm aware, at least one of us will be with her at all times.

What are your girls entering?  I'm still not sure if I have to be in the ring for the whole 2 hour grooming session, as it only takes me between 30 - 60 mins to groom Holly...


----------



## tashi

kaisa624 said:


> Ye. We weren't sure whether to take Holly's small crate, but I think it would be safer to leave her benched in her crate with a padlock, than leaving her just benched. Although, as far as I'm aware, at least one of us will be with her at all times.
> 
> What are your girls entering?  I'm still not sure if I have to be in the ring for the whole 2 hour grooming session, as it only takes me between 30 - 60 mins to groom Holly...


If they both go (because of work) one is in the grooming but the clip/strip/trim and the other in the handling, taking a dog for Lucylewis's little lad and also got one qualified for the Junior Warrant Semi-Finals


----------



## kaisa624

Awesome. We're not going to start properly showing until we get Kaia, as Holly's lines aren't all that sound to be honest, and we've looked into our next pups lines a lot more 

I booked the whole week off work, so I could go up north to see my OH for a bit, before all of us heading back down south


----------



## Lucylewis0

BeagleOesx said:


> We need the tube from Victoria to Earl's court but when I checked it looked okay cos it should be the District line tube - perhaps I have misunderstood the website I thought it was the Victoria line which was closed


check this link out
http://www.tfl.gov.uk

Look at journey planner and then click on advanced options, then type in the date/time of travel and it shows you whta lines are closed


----------



## vet-2-b

Im going on saturday or sunday not sure yet .its the day after my core science GCSE and my dad said if i get an A he will think about getting me a dog so must do well  at the rescue i work at that theres a shih tzu that i would love to adopt so must check out the shih tzu stand and all other toy stands really lol and keep my dad happy and look at all the big breeds to  not that I dont love big dogs but unlike my dad im thinking practicule


----------



## sharpeilover

Can you bring your dogs along to this one then?? :thumbup:


----------



## archielee

sharpeilover said:


> Can you bring your dogs along to this one then?? :thumbup:


I don't think so


----------



## kaisa624

sharpeilover said:


> Can you bring your dogs along to this one then?? :thumbup:


No, they have to be invited/qualified. We entered Holly, and are taking her


----------



## FerretloverUK

We are going and have treated ourselves to 1st class return on the train from Swindon!


----------



## sharpeilover

kaisa624 said:


> No, they have to be invited/qualified. We entered Holly, and are taking her


How do you get invited??


----------



## kaisa624

They are generally assistance and PAT dogs, and the classes available for the days have all closed I think. We got our entry in late...

Not sure how you get invited to be honest, but we applied to do a grooming class with YKC...


----------



## PennyH

My son is a member of the Young Kennel Club and my dogs are also registered with the Companion Dog club.
So we have entered Suki and are taking her with us on Sunday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## kaisa624

Aww awesome, what are you entering?


----------



## FerretloverUK

maybe ill try and get invited to take Candy next year. she will be a good advocate for dogs to stay healthy considering when we rescued her she weighed 26k in March. For a Beagle that was horrendous! She now weighs 20k.


----------



## Lady3131

We'll be in the companion dog show on the Sunday morning... we'll be the embarrassed looking couple attached to the manic out of control pomeranian puppy...


----------



## kaisa624

I'm honestly not sure what to expect from the Groom Through, never groomed professionally... Could anyone give me any pointers?


----------



## FerretloverUK

whos going on the saturday?

My better half and i are going & cant wait! 

x


----------



## Paws Dawson

Were going sunday :thumbup:


----------



## PatRoss

Will be lovely to say hello to every one coming, I am on the Papillon stand both days. Have a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky

SpringerHusky said:


> I posted this in the other one but thought i'd try here too :lol:
> 
> I won't be able to go but I have a HUGE favor to ask of someone.
> 
> If someone could pick me up a sheet from the Alaskan Malamute stand, I would be eternally grateful and will pay £5 for it, it must be kept in good condition no corners bent etc.
> 
> I get so many people interested in malamutes and wanting to know more about maya, if I had a little flyer present rather than carrying a book then I could copy it and hand it out.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


Thought i'd bump this up seeing as I forgot who I was mant to ask anyway and never hurts to have more than one person :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I'll get a few for you. The person I'm going with wants to talk to the mal people anyway


----------



## Nicky10

PatRoss said:


> Will be lovely to say hello to every one coming, I am on the Papillon stand both days. Have a great time. :thumbup:


I'll be over talking to you then I love papillons


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nicky10 said:


> I'll get a few for you. The person I'm going with wants to talk to the mal people anyway


Awesome Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ad_1980

Just wanted to say how very jealous i am for the lot of you that are going  I sadly am working this entire weekend - why i work on the weekend of Discover Dogs every year i do not know


----------



## tashi

Anybody going tomorrow ????????????


----------



## RAINYBOW

Just got back, tired but happy kids, not a bad trip considering the tube closures that are in place (except the price of the train fare )

Thought it was quieter than last year. Kids favourites were the Chis and Cavaliers, i spent quite a while with the Newfies introducing Mr R to their charm (let mission newfie commence ) :thumbup:


----------



## tashi

Nobody going tomorrow ???????????


----------



## kaisa624

We went, on the way it was fine, but on the way back we ended up giving an old lady sitting down Holly to hold, as we were getting stupidly squished  Was mostly good, but 30 mins before Grooming Presentation, Holly got bitten by a Glenn of Imal terrier  Didn't break the skin but was bruised, she got a painkiller, and the dogs owner footed the bill, I was totally shocked, as it was one of the dogs on the stands... we were talking to the guys on the Cavvie stand with Holly saying hello to one of them...

We won our category and we are qualified for Crufts


----------



## tashi

kaisa624 said:


> We went, on the way it was fine, but on the way back we ended up giving an old lady sitting down Holly to hold, as we were getting stupidly squished  Was mostly good, but 30 mins before Grooming Presentation, Holly got bitten by a Glenn of Imal terrier  Didn't break the skin but was bruised, she got a painkiller, and the dogs owner footed the bill, I was totally shocked, as it was one of the dogs on the stands... we were talking to the guys on the Cavvie stand with Holly saying hello to one of them...
> 
> We won our category and we are qualified for Crufts


Way to go:thumbup:, not good about Holly though, at least the owner paid the bill


----------



## RAINYBOW

kaisa624 said:


> We went, on the way it was fine, but on the way back we ended up giving an old lady sitting down Holly to hold, as we were getting stupidly squished  Was mostly good, but 30 mins before Grooming Presentation, Holly got bitten by a Glenn of Imal terrier  Didn't break the skin but was bruised, she got a painkiller, and the dogs owner footed the bill, I was totally shocked, as it was one of the dogs on the stands... we were talking to the guys on the Cavvie stand with Holly saying hello to one of them...
> 
> We won our category and we are qualified for Crufts


My lad LOVED the cavs, they were his star dog of the day, when he was fussing one it was licking him and tried to get on his shoulders, didn't have the heart to tell him it was probably down to the cheese and onion crisps he had just eaten :lol: Hope Hollys OK and wasn't too shaken x


----------



## PennyH

I am going tomorrow... will be showing Suki - my saluki cross.


----------



## Tollisty

Chester was 2nd in AV sporting and was shortlisted in most appealing look 

The dogs had a great day and loved meeting everyone, they always atttract a crowd :lol: . Lots more people knew what breed they were, which saved me having to say it every few minutes :lol:

back again tomorrow


----------



## kaisa624

She was as we were walking out of the vet area, so halfway back to the YKC benching, I ended up picking her up, as she was running over her own feet etc bless... She's ok now, and we've bathed it in salt water and put some sudocrem on it like the vet said... the vet said to take her to her vet when we get back  Didn't find anyone though...


----------



## Nicky10

I loved it. But got horribly lost getting there ended up in Baker Street and got there from there finally. It was great the owners were so nice and the dogs were gorgeous. I got to meet a couple of breeds I'd never even heard of before the Cesky terriers spent a while talking to them lovely dogs and the cirnerco dell etna. The otterhounds were so sweet as well I just wanted to steal one. I'm inclined to believe the spinones are really really laid back every time I went over they were just sprawled out asleep in the pen. Met a very very sweet yorkie and the woman was lovely too given I believe the first thing I sad to her was I wanted to meet a nice yorkie because all the ones I've met have been evil. I did go on to say it was their owners fault not the dogs. The cutest were the australian terriers though.

I think I met that glen of imaal the owner didn't have control of him . The guy with the bull terrier that had a tendency to run off to go play with the nearest kids had better control,


----------



## kaisa624

Nicky10 said:


> I think I met that glen of imaal the owner didn't have control of him :


Nope, took him a while to get his dog off of Holly. My OH was glad he wasn't around when it happened (he was looking at the bloodhounds and they were getting tetchy with Holly around), he would've kicked the damn dog. I just stood in shock, lasted around 2 mins, but felt a lot longer, was in tears all the way to the vets lol silly me


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Wish I knew about the YKC grooming. I thought maybe it was a new thing just for Discover Dogs but looked at YKC to find out I've been at 3 shows with the heats for it  Always next year and it means I can perfect the top knot without hairspray


----------



## kaisa624

Ha ye, we entered her in YKC handling and grooming, but only managed to get into grooming  was good though. Crufts 2011 here we come =]


----------



## CheekoAndCo

kaisa624 said:


> Ha ye, we entered her in YKC handling and grooming, but only managed to get into grooming  was good though. Crufts 2011 here we come =]


What day will you be there?

Should get yourself a Crufts qualifier rosette from dalsetter 

I've entered YKC handling class once and probaly never again. I don't like the fact it was me being judged and Blu sensed it so started walking up on his back legs and giving paws to the judge


----------



## Nicky10

kaisa624 said:


> Nope, took him a while to get his dog off of Holly. My OH was glad he wasn't around when it happened (he was looking at the bloodhounds and they were getting tetchy with Holly around), he would've kicked the damn dog. I just stood in shock, lasted around 2 mins, but felt a lot longer, was in tears all the way to the vets lol silly me


I hope she's ok . He was saying that dog was ok one of his other dogs was DA and the dog kept lunging off. I didn't talk to him very long but the other ones seemed ok. I think I saw you and Holly actually I was walking past the YKC ring as they were doing the grooming and I saw someone with a cavalier


----------



## kaisa624

Yup, that would've been me... first time grooming to be honest, but was good fun  My OH got bored standing around for an hour, but then made up on it, by shopping lol Was a good day out  Can't believe we actually qualified for Crufts though!!

Edit : Just looked at the back of Holly's rosette, and it is a Dalsetter one... not that I understand what it is...


----------



## Lady3131

We had a fantastic day yesterday!

Evie my Pom puppy made it through to the final five in the Kennel Club Non-sporting group but unfortunately we didn't get placed in the final three. I'm chuffed though as she did brilliantly for a 6 month pup. 

We went around the stalls and met a lot of lovely dogs. She was a bit overwhelmed at first but soon came round when she realised i'd brought plenty of chicken treats!


----------



## Oenoke

I had a great day at DD yesterday, didn't see anyone from Pet Forums there though. Skye went on the train for the 1st time and was like an old pro, lots of people making a fuss of her on the trains.


----------



## PatRoss

Pleased you enjoyed your day, we were on the papillon stand, all had a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

PatRoss said:


> Pleased you enjoyed your day, we were on the papillon stand, all had a great time. :thumbup:


I was over talking to the papillon people. They were gorgeous dogs I was petting the big black and white one


----------



## SpringerHusky

Really gutted I didn't get to go or even get a leaflet for the mal stand, they should have provided far more 

I won't be making crufts either for discover dogs up there so will just re-pester people to pester the mal people.

I would ask the mal people themselves but i dunno who i'm meant to contact, I tried the breed club and they couldn't help me.


----------

